# HCA Official Release: Hunters Heritage Group acquires High Country Archery assets



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

*Hunters Heritage Group LLC purchases High Country Archery assets*

*Chattanooga, TN* – January 3, 2010 – Hunters Heritage Group LLC is pleased to announce the asset purchase of High Country Archery INC, Dunlap, TN. The acquisition, which took place on October 1, 2009, includes all inventory and trade names associated with High Country Archery INC. The company, Hunters Heritage Group, LLC, will continue doing business under the brand name D.B.A. High Country Archery.

Nathan Land, President of Hunters Heritage Group, LLC, has over 20 years experience in the archery industry working in marketing, product design, and customer service. Land also has previous experience as a pro shop owner and understands the importance of an excellent product being upheld by excellent service. Land notes, “You can have the best product in the world, but if you don’t have a good service team to stand behind your product, it won’t be a success. “ Since the purchase, Land along with his wife Jill, and the Hunters Heritage Group, have been preparing the business plan to propel High Country Archery’s image from the ground up. 

On January 4th, 2010, a new chapter will un-fold as Hunters Heritage Group, LLC, will continue doing business under the trade name, High Country Archery. “HCA is in a better position than it has been in years,” notes Land, “We have a new group of enthusiastic professionals and a debt free company that is poised to not just survive, but thrive in these challenging economic times.” The former company, High Country Archery, INC, had been under Chapter 11 restructuring bankruptcy prior to Hunter’s Heritage Group, LLC, acquiring the assets. 

During the 26 years of being in business, High Country Archery, INC, has been world re-known for designing innovative products that revolutionized the sport of archery. Some of these innovations include: the originator of the 65% let-off cam (Pro Eliminator 1983), the originator of the Hatchet Cam (1989), the first extruded aluminum riser using 7075-T6 aluminum (Ultra Extreme 1992), the first carbon riser (1996), and the originator and patent holder of the roller-guard (2002). 

High Country Archery, INC, has seen a lot of accomplishments that have redefined the sport of archery. As Nathan Land, President of Hunters Heritage Group states, “The strength of the intellectual property accompanied with the well known brand as High Country Archery, is a huge asset for a new company like ours to expand upon. Ultimately, success comes down to a passionate team with solid principles, and a solid business plan. With that being said, my goal as a manufacture is to continue that legacy, by producing quality products backed by superior service. This will allow more dealers to become successful in this economy, and ultimately using the sport of archery to be a ministry for uniting friends and family.” 


High Country Archery INC. Company History
High Country Archery INC was a company that specialized in manufacturing high-grade compound archery equipment for special applications in the hunting and competitive archery arena. High Country Archery was founded by Nathan’s father, Spencer Land in Orofino, ID in 1983 and quickly become one of the most accomplished and well-known archery companies. 

Spencer Land redefined the archery industry by designing a compound bow that had 65% let-off, shorter brace height, and a shorter axle to axle length which equated to a bow shooting over 300 FPS. This invention of the 65% let-off became the benchmark for the high let-off and speed era, which led High Country to become one of the most recognizable brand names in hunting and competitive archery products. 

In the mid ‘80s, Land formed a competitive team of archers that traveled the country and took most of the top places in IBO and later the ASA championships. Well into the mid ‘90s, notable professional shooters like, Randy Ulmer, Burley Hall, David Powers, Joey Vaughn, Randy Chappell, and Sunny Chappell took the competitive sport to a whole new level and essentially paved the way for the competitive 3D sport that archery is today. 

High Country Archery, INC, had quite a few firsts in the archery competition, however it didn’t end there. In the arena of product achievements, HCA first started with the 65% let-off cam design and later added many other designs to the list including: the originator of the Hatchet Cam (1989), the first extruded aluminum riser using 7075-T6 aluminum (Ultra Extreme, 1993), the first carbon riser (Lite Speed, 1996) the first cam to have draw length adjustment without modules (XD CAM, 2000), the first cam to have Draw weight, Let-off and Draw Length adjustment on the Cam (PERFX CAM, patented 2004), and the originator as well as patent holder of the roller-guard (patented, 2002). 


Hunters Heritage Group mission statement, “To have a passionate team of employees that will provide a quality product to dealers at competitive prices with the most personalized customer service. As we stand behind these claims, we will earn the continued support of the archery community.”


Contact: 
Hunters Heritage Group LLC
D.B.A. High Country Archery
Nathan Land - President
315 Industrial Park Dr
Dunlap, TN 37327
423-443-4185

http://www.highcountryarchery.com

###


----------



## kamora187 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Good stuff!*

Thanks for the info Nathan, I have owned 3 HCA bows and can't wait to see what you guys have on deck for 2010.
Best of luck!


----------



## coonpuppy (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats Nathan do us proud and bring HCA back to the forefront!!!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

bringing it back into the family eh? Good move!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Outstanding! Are you all going to be at the ATA show?


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Aloha*

Yes, we will be at ATA.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nathan :

*** what is your booth # at the ATA show ???



a few SNEAK-PEAKS would be kinda' sweet right bout' now :darkbeer:

wish all the best to ya' at HCA


----------



## stratosdude (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Nathan glad to hear some good news. Will the new HCA recognise bows made before the change. I have a Max force, Carbon 4 Runner, and a Speed force will i still be able to get service and parts for my bows. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

NICE!!!!!:thumbs_up

How about a new carbon riser bow!:wink:


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

This is fantastic news, great to see the big hitter back in the game! Truely a red letter day! Welcome back HCA!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Any 2010 pic's?:wink:


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

good news!! awesome!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrat Nathan! I think HCA is in good hands. I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

"TTT" 



in hopes for sum' 2010 HCA *"PICS"*


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good to know. 
Nathan, you guys really took care of me when I was stationed in Germany and sent you my HCA Carbon 4Runner Extreme. :thumbs_up

*Hope to see some new and exiting stuff for 2010. :darkbeer:*


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Pm*

sent.


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*HCA 2010 Sneek Peek*

Here is a sneek peek of the 
2010 Speed Pro X10


* Available in full HGH camo,
* HGH Camo riser and carbon black limbs (as Shown #1)
* Black Riser and HGH Camo limbs 
* Black on carbon black limbs (as Shown #2,4)

* New 2010, option available without second string-stopper (Shown picture#3,4)


ENJOY! :shade:


God Bless,


----------



## coonpuppy (Jan 11, 2008)

looks great nathan!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nathan : way to go buddy... 2010 looks truly impressive thus far... very awesome lookin' shooters...


nice options added... 

luv' the "black"


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

TTT for some great bows.


----------

